
White House Blocked Intelligence Report on Climate Change to Stifle Impacts - csdrane
https://www.ibtimes.com/white-house-blocked-intelligence-report-climate-change-effort-stifle-impacts-2799027
======
craftyguy
> Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
> evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or
> disasters, or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's
> probably off-topic.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
jimbob45
We're gonna start to see these kinds of posts a lot more. HN is a trusted site
and nothing is more coveted by political campaigns than publicly trusted
websites to exploit. It wouldn't hurt to simply allow political posts and
maybe highlight them bright red to allow the rest of us to comfortably ignore
them instead of letting them fall through the cracks like this one.

